# Larnaca Scrap yard/decent bike mechanic



## Andy202 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello all,

First time user here - new on island.

I have bought an old Honda Scooter to nip to shops in etc.

The exhaust died today.

I'm wondering if anyone knows of a decent scrap yard in the ESBA that I can approach for parts. 

or, failing that, the number of a decent bike mechanic!

Cheers in advance,

Andy


----------

